# An inexpensive, super basic prop build.



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

So this build cost me around 10 bucks for each ghoul. . . Most of the materials I got from the local dollar store (and it was simple enough even a beginner like myself could pull it off! How cool is that???) The concept was adapted from a Youtuber called Guru Brew (I must give credit where it is due, and you may even find helpful hints in his videos). I adjusted and adapted his process into one a little more suitable for my purposes.

The materials you will need are as follows:

1 wooden coat hanger (I found these for a buck a piece)
1 spool of fishing line
1 Halloween mask
A set of LED tea-light candles
black paint of some sort (I used acrylic, it was just what I had handy)
A set of arm shaped yard steaks (I found some cool glow in the dark ones for 4 bucks)
Some Creepy Clothe (I did a layer of black and a layer of white)
Cheese Clothe (totally optional, just added an extra layer of color for me)
plastic grocery bags (optional as well)

Tools:

A drill or dremel (either works, you're just drilling holes in the components)
A couple of pairs of pliers
A hot glue gun

I started off pre-fabbing my components, just to make this a speedy process. Drilling holes in each side of the hanger, the top and bottom of my Halloween mask, and both "arms". Then using my pliers, I straightened the hook on the hanger. Next, if you don't buy the "candles" already black (mine were orange starting out), take some black paint and go to town with it. While they're drying, if your mask has any mesh in the eyes, tear that out, and set the mesh aside (you'll be using that later). I also take this time to prep my creepy clothe, making tears in it. Once the candles are dry, take a knife and "score" the plastic part of the flame at its base. They should easily twist off with out damaging your LED bulb this way, and you're ready for assembly. Use your hot gun to attach your ghoul's eyes (which are the LED tea-candles), and fill any gaps in the eye socket with the mesh you set aside. As that is curing, use your fishing line to attach the arm shaped yard stakes to the holes in the hanger. I used my arm to gauge how long and how much fishing line to use. By this time, the eyes should be secure enough to attach the mask. Feed the straightened hanger hook through the hole drilled in the bottom of the mask. (I also made a small loop in the hanger hook so I could attach some fishing line to it). Next, tie one end of another piece of fishing line to the hanger hook and feed the other end of the fishing line through the hole in the top of the mask. This is how you will hang your ghoul. Next, use the creepy clothe to clothe your ghoul. This last bit is optional, but I used some plastic grocery bags to add depth to the back of the mask, leaving enough room in the front to access the LED eyes.

View attachment 190821
View attachment 190823
View attachment 190820
View attachment 190824
View attachment 190825
View attachment 190826


----------

